
50 years after Apollo, conspiracy theorists are still howling at the ‘moon hoax’ - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/50-years-after-apollo-conspiracy-theorists-are-still-howling-at-the-moon-hoax/2019/05/23/ca5b4a3a-700e-11e9-9f06-5fc2ee80027a_story.html
======
phakding
There always will be certain population that believes in conspiracy theories,
magic, God and angels, trickle down economy, flat Earth so on and so forth.

There needs an invention in medicine to make these people rational.

